
Bukanir streams movies from torrents. App written in Go - gen2brain
Bukanir streams movies from bittorrent magnet links<p>- Watch movies and TV shows on your Android or desktop devices
 - Many languages to choose for subtitles
 - Ads free and free as in Freedom<p>New in version 2.3:<p>- Desktop app is rewritten in Go (Qt5)
 - Added eztv search provider
 - Search by genre
 - Updated ijkplayer (FFmpeg v3.1) and libtorrent-rasterbar (v1.0.10)<p>App is available on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bukanir.com .
Source is on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gen2brain&#x2F;bukanir .<p>In this version desktop app is rewritten in Go (it was in Python) and now uses Qt5 bindings for Go (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;therecipe&#x2F;qt).
Windows binary is statically compiled in Linux via mingw, Linux binary is semi static (Qt, libtorrent and libmpv are compiled in binary).<p>Android version uses gomobile&#x2F;gobind library and native interface.
======
zoobab
what about a full static build for linux? i had to use musl libc for latest
static builds, glibc does not support it for political reasons.

~~~
gen2brain
I don't think it is possible because of the libGL and libasound, those will
not work in static build, and possibly udev. This way it is actually more
portable, without static libstdc++ and only standard libs dinamically linked.

